# Does Netflix Stream any Hunting Shows?



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking to see if any hunting shows are streamed by netflix? I use a boxee to watch a lot of streaming movies from Netflix but never seem to find any hunting shows. 

Thanks guys/gals. 

Drew


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

no:thumbs_do


----------



## user_name (Sep 14, 2010)

What about hulu?


----------



## Johnnyfamous (Sep 5, 2010)

If you search Netflix online for for hunting a couple show up but their not available to stream only DVD by mail.


----------



## tryan02 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you after searching every keyword I could think of on netflix and a google search I pulled up this thread now I truly know Netflix sucks!!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

they have a show called 'the private life of deer' and another called 'meet the coy-wolf', but neither are hunting shows...


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

If you have a Roku device you can stream some hunting shows. The only one I watch is Bowhunt or Die from bowhunting.com. There are lots of others. I haven't tried them though cause hunting shows mostly bore me.


----------



## deez (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazon has a few. If you have Amazon Prime then a lot of them are free.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

deez said:


> Amazon has a few. If you have Amazon Prime then a lot of them are free.




Just having Amazon Prime you can stream movies and shows free?


----------



## Luckyman85 (Jun 19, 2012)

Try CarbonTV.com


----------



## RWL (Jan 12, 2009)

hedp said:


> Just having Amazon Prime you can stream movies and shows free?


Not free, you pay for Prime $70 a year?, but no additional cost yes. I like to think of it as free also, but need to stop doing that on about a dozen things that are actually costing me money.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

RWL said:


> Not free, you pay for Prime $70 a year?, but no additional cost yes. I like to think of it as free also, but need to stop doing that on about a dozen things that are actually costing me money.





So you're saying if you're have Amazon Prime (which you have to pay for) some shows and stuff are free?


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

hedp said:


> So you're saying if you're have Amazon Prime (which you have to pay for) some shows and stuff are free?


Prime is just like netflix. You pay and you get free movies, and tv shows. You also get free 2 day shipping on amazon. Not sure about the hunting shows tho. I love prime for the shipping feature.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

hedp said:


> So you're saying if you're have Amazon Prime (which you have to pay for) some shows and stuff are free?


Tons of shows and movies are free. More than you could ever watch really.

Prime shipping rocks too.


----------



## AstroAngler (Dec 6, 2014)

Bowhunting.com has some great shows. I watch it on my Roku. They, Roku, have some other TV shows that are much older and some are pay for view. I like looking for them on Youtube. Primos has about 4 seasons on their Youtube I think.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

While on the topic, what is a good channel to catch hunting shows on and when do they air so I can record them?


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

X-BowHunter said:


> they have a show called 'the private life of deer' and another called 'meet the coy-wolf', but neither are hunting shows...


meet the coywolf is legit


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Carbontv.com has FREE buck commander, heartland bowhunter, on your own adventures, solo hunter, red arrow, behind the draw, foxworthy outdoors, above the game, behind the draw, days in the wild, dream chasers, etc.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know of any on XBMC?


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone use google chrome for any hunting shows? The only show I stream is MeatEaters. I've bought all the season they offer and have watched all of them many times over.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Tons of shows and movies are free. More than you could ever watch really.
> 
> Prime shipping rocks too.





You mean without Prime or without?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

WildTV aka WildTV.ca out of Canada is #1 on roku by far, ive had roku for 5 years and no mainstream cable. Its $3 a month. If you run out of stuff to watch on there, you might need to check yourself.

https://www.wildtv.ca/


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

youtube has hunting shows?


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> youtube has hunting shows?


Yes they have alot to be honest.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Guys I'm looking to ditch cable and go Ruku. Any advice?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Charman03 said:


> Guys I'm looking to ditch cable and go Ruku. Any advice?


Like I said, its been five years, were never going back. My son doesnt know what real cable is. At the inlaws house he wonders why he cant watch his shows that he wants on demand

$8 netflix account, $8 hulu account, $3 Wild account plus $50 a month(no taxes on internet) for everything we could wanna watch.

The newer ones have the ability to operate wired too, both my units are wireless. When I change one out ill go wired for the main tv, much faster but I dont notice load issues most of the time anyhow. I turned the setting down to 720 after taking a video class and that improved buffering substantially, it will run 1080 but i throttle it back for speed.

I made the switch gradual, we bought it for one room to see if we could handle it then jumped ship. My retired mother, I set the entire thing up for her and she abanoned it in a month claiming she wasnt interested in any of it. I find that hard to believe, you can buy into special channels and between netflix,hulu,amazon and the free channels including streaming live news she must have lost her mind.

Ill never go back


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't had cable or sat in 20 years. I bought a Roku about 4 years ago I guess. I have Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime and a bunch of the Roku channels like PBS etc. I haven't watch a rerun in the 4 years that I've had it.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Carbontv.com does. Its free or you can upgrade i believe.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> Like I said, its been five years, were never going back. My son doesnt know what real cable is. At the inlaws house he wonders why he cant watch his shows that he wants on demand
> 
> $8 netflix account, $8 hulu account, $3 Wild account plus $50 a month(no taxes on internet) for everything we could wanna watch.
> 
> ...


Except football on sundays.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I ditched cable "Cut the Cord" over a year ago and went with XBMC..... Best move ever. Research it.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

hedp said:


> You mean without Prime or without?


With prime


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

mhill said:


> Except football on sundays.



I hear you can also get like 10 basic local cable channel for free which will have your nfl


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty sure you can get a package for NFL. Regardless, when Ive wanted to watch games I just plug my laptop into the tv and stream it off other sites.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> Pretty sure you can get a package for NFL. Regardless, when Ive wanted to watch games I just plug my laptop into the tv and stream it off other sites.


I do the same. Haven't had cable in 10 years I just stream everything.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Charman03 said:


> I hear you can also get like 10 basic local cable channel for free which will have your nfl


You can get more then that with a digital antenna, my mom and step dad has it, they get 30 channels but the quality sucks, its very glitchy, its worse then watching something on dialup internet. I guess you can get a better antenna to improve the signal and location has a lot to do with it also but they stink.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> Pretty sure you can get a package for NFL. Regardless, when Ive wanted to watch games I just plug my laptop into the tv and stream it off other sites.


yeah you can get a package for the NFL but thats an additional cost, after the person i quoted pays for the NFL package he will be paying as much as he would for cable.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Subscribing, decent info


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)

snapcrackpop said:


> Carbontv.com has FREE buck commander, heartland bowhunter, on your own adventures, solo hunter, red arrow, behind the draw, foxworthy outdoors, above the game, behind the draw, days in the wild, dream chasers, etc.


You can also stream CarbonTV through your Roku device. If you don't have one, no problem though. Check out or stuff online on CarbonTV:

Heartland Bowhunter - http://bit.ly/17Ktn13
Behind The Draw - http://bit.ly/195tbKq
Full Strut - http://bit.ly/195tbKq


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Tagged for later


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Charman03 said:


> Guys I'm looking to ditch cable and go Ruku. Any advice?


Yes. Do it yesterday.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Zim said:


> Yes. Do it yesterday.


Thanks lol. I grabbed a roku stick about 3 months ago. If doing it again I may have payed a few more bucks and got the wired one bc sometimes its slow loading, but overall I love it. There is a ton of content on youtube that can be played right off the tv instantly.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a site w/ alot of info. http://dennysantennaservice.com/ Enter your address & it will give you general info. on channels you will receive based on your location. Hope this helps.


----------



## jjsyens (Aug 26, 2009)

Carbon tv on roku is great


----------



## jjsyens (Aug 26, 2009)

Although I'm on it now and it isn't working &#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Roku also good for watching YouTube videos on the TV...A lot of guys going YouTube only
Midwest Whitetail is great Bill Winke now put together a show called chasing November and it's awesome 
White knuckle productions is good and there are others

I also like the bowhunting.com show bowhunting or die


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

get an apple tv....one time purchase of like 100 bucks or less and then you can stream your computer through the tv. So you can watch all the Youtube hunting shows, everything on Carbon TV, the new Midwest White Tail or anything.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Another possible source of viewing pleasure.
http://myoutdoortv.com/


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I use My Outdoor TV for $10 per month... Tons of shows!! I can't wait for the fiber to be installed at my house. I'll ditch the cable TV and stream everything!!


----------



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

another vote for carbon tv..have the app on my xbox one..has a few good bow hunting shows.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

Charman03 said:


> Guys I'm looking to ditch cable and go Ruku. Any advice?


I'd go with a Fire TV and get a Prime membership if you don't already have one. The Fire TV is a lot more flexible to adding apps and channels that the Roku doesn't support like XBMC or Kodi and all the free still in theaters movies and new releases you want to watch. Tons of free stuff on Prime and you can rent or buy movies as well.

Other than being able to get under the hood and actually do stuff with it, it's very similar to a Roku.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

mhill said:


> Except football on sundays.


Football and live sports are the only reason I have tv. If I could just buy the ticket or soemthing through a streaming service it would be gone. 


snapcrackpop said:


> Carbontv.com has FREE buck commander, heartland bowhunter, on your own adventures, solo hunter, red arrow, behind the draw, foxworthy outdoors, above the game, behind the draw, days in the wild, dream chasers, etc.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

tagged


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

TauntoHawk said:


> Football and live sports are the only reason I have tv. If I could just buy the ticket or soemthing through a streaming service it would be gone.
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I quit cable years ago. It was an especially bad investment considering I was single and traveled for work often. I live in the Chicago suburbs and get about 20 broadcast TV stations. All the local sports teams broadcast some games. All the Bears games are on broadcast networks like Fox so I can watch all of them. The rare exception was the ESPN late games. So I bought a web link for $30/year where I can watch any sports in the world live on my computer. This arrangement works well for me since I'm still on the road a lot for my job.


----------

